# Finials for a PVC Fence



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

If anyone is building a PVC fence, I wanted to point out of a source for finials.

I purchased plastic finials from DecorativeIron.com

The item number is 16.2029.

These square finials will fit over 1/2" schedule 40 PVC. However, it is a very tight fit and it would be difficult to get them on without heating up the PVC. If you use a heat gun to warm the PVC, the finials slide on very quick and easy. It creates a very good fit after the PVC hardens. In fact, it's very difficult to get them off.

Shipping was a bit high from DecorativeIron to Virginia at $14.53 for 100 finials, keep that in mind if you order.

BUT... they look pretty good and they kept Bucky inside the graveyard.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice Fence Sarefx!

I need to build one too, and I love those fenials!

Good job on the bucky too! I am afraid of ToT's trashing my props, so I need a good cemetery fence to keep them at bay. A good price at 32 cents each!

Also, that bucky face is awsome..How was that done?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> ...
> Also, that bucky face is awesome..How was that done?


Thanks Doc. I did that bucky in 2002. It was the second "real" prop I built.

For the eyes I used the soft plastic blue iris eyeballs from anatomical.com with a couple of red LEDs. I used Crayola Model Magic to form the facial features and covered the whole thing with latex. He was supposed to look like the Crypt Keeper from _Tales From The Crypt_. I used him in a rocking chair that was attached a motor setup to keep him moving.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks ScareFX,

Just ordered 100 for myself.
I had been toying with buying these for a while. 
I was trying to figure out how to do the round peg in the square hole thing. 
You answered the question for me. 

Thanks.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

You're welcome Tom. I'm sure you'll like the look.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is good idea ScareFX. That turned out good. I might have a good at it myself.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey ScareFX,

I have a quick question. Approximately how long did it take for your finales
to arrive. I got a confimation message for placing the order but no shipping message
or tracking number as of yet.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Tom,

It was pretty quick as I recall. But I can't remember exactly. Once you get them it does not take much time to put them on. I did 8 sections of fence in an hour or so.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello ScareFX,

I just got my shipment of finials last night. They are sweet.
I tried fitting them on but it's the square hole and round peg thing.
Did you have the same problem until you heated them? Any special 
technique for heating the PVC. I might try to put some on this weekend if I
can steal time away from my Crypt.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

these are my finials I got about 288 of them and only needed 24 of them for right now


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Just got an email from DecorativeIron. If anyone is thinking of ordering from them you might want to wait til Hurricane Rita has passed Texas by. 
This is a copy of the email I got today.

Newsletter: Hurricane Possible Downtime 
As many of you may know, Decorative Iron is located in Houston, Texas. Hurricane Rita is set to make landfall somewhere on the Texas gulf coast in the next couple of days. In light of this news, there is a chance that our site will experience some down time. We apologize in advance for the inconvenience this may cause and will do everything we can to minimize the amount of time that our site is down. We value you as our customer, and wanted to make you aware of the situation before it happens. Thank you for your continued patronage and we look forward to servicing your decorative iron needs.

Thank You,
Decorative Iron Management


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

SpectreTTM said:


> Hello ScareFX,
> 
> I just got my shipment of finials last night. They are sweet.
> I tried fitting them on but it's the square hole and round peg thing.
> ...


Hey Tom,

Glad you got them. The trick is to hit the pipe hard with a heat gun. I've got a deflector that is used for heating pipe with my gun. Turn it to high and heat the pipe until it becomes very soft. (Maybe 20 seconds or so.) Then squeeze the top the pipe and slide the finial on. Be sure to wear thick gloves! They will go on easily and it will be tough to take them off after the pipe hardens.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

> Be sure to wear thick gloves!


Now you tell me  I found out the hard way. Ouch

I tried to do them last night. Took me about 2 min a finials. (No deflector).
I'll have to see if I can get a deflector at "Home Despot"

Went pretty quick once I got going. I think I'm going to put a #8 3/4 pan head
screw to really secure them on.

What a dramatic difference they add to the fence. I should have done 
that yrs ago. I might have to order another 100 finials after Halloween.

Thanks for the help ScareFX.


----------

